# gmc 3500 cracked frame



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

On a search to find another truck so i went to see a 99 gmc 3500 dump fisher mm2 9ft 80,000 mile for $4500. the frame is mostly good just needs sandblasting and paint but the front of the frame on either side has a small crack. I was ready to buy the truck then i saw it had a crack so a stepped away everything else is really good even the dump floors is solid. would it be worth it to fix this truck or keep looking


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

It can be fixed, but not sure what a qualified welder would charge. I'd say $3500 max as is because the frame cracking is a huge turn off.....for me anyway.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea there's a shop that only does frames and been around for years so I'm looking at $1000 for the frame but the rest is good the doors aren't bad but have those big a** ugly mirrors so I would get new doors. I figure the plow is worth $2800 alone so if I can get both for $3500-3900 then its a deal.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I wouldn't have guessed a $1000, but I would think they could make it stronger than it was originally. Ya, $3500 max.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Did that 94 Diesel not work out? $1,000 to fix a crack is steep, but if they do a bunch of plating to strengthen it then I guess its worth it.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll do that all day long for 1k.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I just estimated a price and added a little, while its there i would have the guy put the gussets in the front and the front corners of the dump body are starting to rot i would replace those. And yea that chevy diesel was junk. Its hard finding a decent truck with a decent price, with plow or not. I need something for the winter. I think if i get this truck cheap it will be a great starting point because once the frame is fixed then i could use it as is till the winter is over then new doors, mirrors, paint the body, cab, and frame and hopefully be in it less then 5 grand. its has new tires brakes brake lines a door. Hopefully now that i brought my budget to 5 grand i will get something good. Most likely i will own or move on with this truck by tonight.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

NICE! Bring a flash light and try your best to check the front frame horns by the plow brackets/push plates. A body shop owner I work with restored his chevy (89 Frame off resto) just to find later in the season that the front horns turned to swiss cheese because of the rust inside the frame eating its way out. Never noticed it while the truck was in pieces.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

oh yea i defintatly would give it a good checking seeing its been beat. I called the guy and told him the frame was broken, he didn't even know. He didn't seem to care much but will take off a few hundred because he knows what just the plow is worth so i most likely can get it for $3900-$4000 which still isnt bad because the frame repair is less then i thought and it needs a manifold. So with this all set and done ill be around 5 grand which i cant find ANY 1995-present dumps with mm2 for that type of money. The plow is in really good condition and is a mm2 but i honestly don't care what it is as its not a speedcaster.
what would you think a 9 foot mm2 very litle rust old lights wiring and push plates go for $3000??


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

That plow is worth just over $2000-$2500 in my area (Maine/Mass/NH.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just noticed you were asking about wiring and push plates too yeah you could get close to $3000 for the setup.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yup that's what I figured. Well they guy wasn't around today but he said he really wants to sell which means he needs the money so I'm going to go there with $4000 check it over really well and hopefully not spend it all but when there's cash people usually take it. Will see.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Heck yeah, they always are firm until they see you start counting out the hundreds. People can call or email all day, but your there now with cash in hand!


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

we want pictures!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Here's the ad with a pic only one I have
http://providence.craigslist.org/cto/3375115542.html


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Doesn't look to shabby at all.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

plow looks in decent shape


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

No it looks really good and the plow is pretty good even on the back not much rust. The fender has some rust but i dont know if its rot underneath or just rust and the other door has a rot hole from the mirror but,


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Im oddly drawn to this thread waiting to see the outcome (I was the same way about your other thread)


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

What other thread.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Someone bought it because the add was deleted


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Well the outcome just sucks...I was about to get this, called the guy and he said he sold it 10 min ago I'm pissed to say the least. Well onto the next one I guess a 96 Chevy 2500 with plow great condition minus a dent in rear quarter and a wooden bumper..$3000


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Tell the guy who bought it about the frame and get it cheap ..lol


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

lol i thought of that but couldnt get the guys number...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn is the 96 a dump as well? Things happen for a reason, you'll find the right one soon.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

durafish;1511027 said:


> What other thread.


The 94 diesel you posted about before that you were lookin at.


----------

